# FG Spring Bows



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Location: Chukar Country Near the Green River side Lost Dog at Flaming Gorge Reservoir 

Pole 1: Nightcrawler beneath a few split shots. (5 Rainbows)

Pole 2: Everything else I had. (Nothing)

Fishing was slowish (30 mins) to fastish (2 min). 

It was very random. 

I assume the fish were just cruising the banks.

Most hit the bait like a ton of bricks. I used a smaller hook on the worm rig and hooked all but one(Kept) in the corner of the mouth.

I would say fish were about 17" consistently and healthy.

I missed one tank of a fish, but that's fishing.

The Dogs had fun.

I did catch some moss, so I think a marshmallow and worm combo or the air injected worm may be a better way to go.

Spinners, Spoons, Tubes, Jigs, and Dead Chubs proved ineffective this day.

April 4th, 2015 was the day at the Gorge


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice, tasty looking.------SS


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Springville Shooter said:


> Nice, tasty looking.------SS


There was a lot of orange meat on the one I kept and it wasn't FG Pup flesh, but it wasn't half bad either.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Update: 

The rainbow fishing has slowed down at the Gorge. The storm that went through slowed the fishing. I did catch a Mac fishing the rocks for Smallmouth, but the rainbows were no where to be found on this day.


----------



## hound_hunter (Jan 1, 2009)

What a report! Congrats, it's always fun to get out


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

They're starting to stack up in some of the coves and bays. A friend of mine done extremely well this week with jigs. Caught a couple nice smallies also.


----------

